# sand flea



## SeaDogs (Mar 17, 2008)

What is the best way to put a sand flea on a hook?


----------



## hayden (Nov 14, 2007)

Up through the rear end and out through the shell. I know a few guys that also use super glue to keep them on.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

I've always hooked them about mid way of the body but only thru the shell. Works for me.


----------

